

Philosophical quest for our biggest problems - amenghra
https://www.ted.com/talks/nick_bostrom_on_our_biggest_problems?language=en

======
MichaelCrawford
What software that we write today, or even over the course of our entire
lives, will still be in use ten thousand years from now?

------
xai3luGi
The public died.

